

Deputies Claim Newsweek Quotes From Satoshi Were Accurate - gamblor956
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-la-sheriffs-say-satoshi-nakamoto-man-did-talk-about-bitcoin-to-newsweek-reporter-20140307,0,609860.story#axzz2vLCN1hm2
The deputies referenced in the Newsweek article are backing up Newsweek&#x27;s version of events.
======
kordless
Dorian already confirmed he said this quote, so this entire piece is just
repeating what has already been said. The press shows us time and time again
they are very good at repeating things, even though they may not be based in
fact.

The primary point at hand is the _context_ in which it was said. Given the
data at hand and in order to determine the likely truth, we have to weigh the
possibilities of the two scenarios and determine which is more plausible:

\- Dorian is _the_ Satoshi Nakamoto and he made a slight error in making this
statement to the reporter before cutting off all communications and then going
public about it to quell it.

\- Dorian is not Satoshi and thought it best to say he wasn't involved in
whatever it was she wanted to get her out of his hair and then was thrust into
the limelight further and must deny he's the inventor of Bitcoin.

Given Dorian's history with top secret work, the most likely scenario is the
later of the two. Getting the reporter out his hair is most effected by
complete dismissal of anything he was ever associated with. It would be a
reasonable assumption by Norian that the reporter wanted to ask him something
about top secret things he worked on. She's at his house, isn't she?
Additionally, if he was just plain ol' Norian, he wouldn't be thinking of the
repercussions of this 'admission' through dismissal.

On the other hand, If he was Satoshi, it is likely he would never make this
type statement - knowing full well the repercussions of making such a
statement to the press, no matter how slight. She's there about Bitcoin. Why
would he admit he worked on it only to be driven to deny it later to the AP?

Newsweek is doing this for a reason. What that reason is is yet to be
determined. While it might be simply to get more eyeballs, I think there might
be a bit more to the story. What that is, I have no idea.

Speaking of hair, I think that Goodman had more emotion while talking about
Dorian's messy hair than the actual 'admission'. That's a tell there's biases
involved. What's driving them is the question.

~~~
pcrh
>Take our simple quiz to find out whether you are the mysterious Satoshi
Nakamoto.

[http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/low_concept/2014/03...](http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/low_concept/2014/03/satoshi_nakamoto_newsweek_did_you_invent_bitcoin_take_our_simple_quiz_to.html)

------
rhizome
Sheriff's deputies, really?

Newsweek is really scraping the barrel on this one. It really looks like the
people relaunching the print edition of Newsweek _today_ screwed the pooch on
this, their cover story. It behooves their growth-hacking to keep the story in
the news, but who's going to pop up next, a crossing guard who was nearby for
a sec?

------
tomelders
I find it odd that law enforcement seem so ready and willing to confirm this
story and expose themselves to the risks that come with it. They're usually
very tight lipped when it comes to individuals, and in this case, where no
laws have been broken and it is not a police matter... It's just odd.

~~~
saraid216
I'm happy to take this as more support for my theory that Satoshi Nakamoto is
the NSA. xD

------
saraid216
Oh, well. If the cops say so, then it must be true.

